# 

## gwiazdor71

Witam,mam problem,bo zastanawiam się jak mam zalozyc do muru folię kubełkowa,kubelkami  do ściany czy też na odwrut??

----------


## emil_d

> Witam,mam problem,bo zastanawiam się jak mam zalozyc do muru folię kubełkowa,kubelkami  do ściany czy też na odwrut??


Kubełkami do ściany - mają zapewnić odprowadzenie wody ze ściany. Ja zrobiłem odwrotnie i zastanawiam się czy nie obrócić  :smile:

----------


## Wgregor

> Witam,mam problem,bo zastanawiam się jak mam zalozyc do muru folię kubełkowa,kubelkami  do ściany czy też na odwrut??


Zagłębienia na zewnatrz. . tylko żadnych "lepiszczy " ponad 30cm od stopy fundamentu.
Niebieskie strzałki pokazują ideę folii 
http://www.isola.no/produkter__1/sys..._xtra_grunnmur
A tu masz instrukcję montżu dokładaną przez producenta do rolki. . 
http://www.isola.no/content/download...%20mars-07.pdf

----------


## kropi

Słyszałem opinię, że folia to zło bo i tak wilgoć wejdzie, i tak, zwł. jak się jakaś dziurka zrobi albo odpływ wody zamuli. Jeśli już koniecznie kłaść to tak jak koledzy piszą (ja mam odwrotnie ale nie chce mi się przekładać), tak czy siak styropian warto dobrze dysperbitem posmarować. Rolą folii jest stworzenie wolnej przestrzeni dookoła fundamentu, żeby woda mogła sobie swobodnie spływać. Rolą mazi zapobieganie wnikania w ocieplenie.

Właśnie wlazłem sobie na te linki (super!) i widzę, że koledzy zza Bałtyku znacznie poważniej podeszli do tematu, niż fachowcy, co gmerali przy jeszcze-nie-mojej wtedy piwnicy   :Roll:  
Z tym że z tego co widzę to Norwegowie radzą dawać folię pod styropian, a u mnie jest NA styropianie. Do tego nierówno uchęchane na poziomie plus-minus gruntu.

----------


## Wgregor

W dawniejszych czasach (do 1990), gdy ogrzewanie nie miało automatyki (temperatura czas) stosowano ocieplenia ścian od zewnątrz. Skutkiem czego wykraplała się w scianie woda. Ściekając grawitacyjnie w dół, musiała opuścić ścianę i fundament poniżej strefy przemarzania, by nie wyrządzić krzywdy konstrukcji. Jak to widać na rysunku, folia wody nie wpuści ale musi tą która zimą w ścianie powstanie wypuścić. Kładzenie więc folii na styropian to skrajna głupota i nierozumienie zjawisk, które tam zachodzą i zadań do których membrany kubełkowe wymyślono. Podobnie, zresztą jest ze smarowaniem fundamentu pod folią, to (obrazowo) jakby założyć sobie "na wszelki wypedek", gumowy płaszczyk pod kurtkę z goretexu.

----------


## kropi

Nie dziwi mnie to, bo sam fakt położenia folii "na lewą stronę" też nie najlepiej świadczy o zrozumieniu czegokolwiek   :Lol:  - nie wiem kto to kładł, kupiłem tak jak stoi ale podejrzewam, że nie przyszłoby mi do głowy zwracać na top uwagę, wtedy żywiłem bezgraniczne zaufanie do fachowców i nawet wydawało mi się niegrzeczne zadawać zbyt wiele pytań  :Wink2:  

Zastanowiło mnie tylko, że napisałeś:



> W dawniejszych czasach (do 1990), gdy ogrzewanie nie miało automatyki (temperatura czas) stosowano ocieplenia ścian od zewnątrz.


Mam wrażenie, że cały czas tak właśnie ociepla się ściany...  :Roll:

----------


## Wgregor

To tylko u nas się jeszcze zdarza, ale to siła rynku instalacyjnego. Gaz w 1996 kosztował 0,4 zł/m3 -dziś 1,60- za dwa lata ???3.20  
olej opalowy w 1996 kosztował 0.60zl/l - dziś 3.60 za dwa lata7.20...
prąd w 1996 0.21zl kWh dziś 0.41zł  
Wniosek: izolacja też powinna być 5-8 razy skuteczniejsza. 
Domy ocieplane na zewnątrz zużywają minimum 120 kWh/m2 rocznie a współczesne normy to max 70! a za dwa lata 40.
A argument, że wielu nie rozumie po co jest izolacja termiczna i dalej "nie wpuszcza zimna" nic dla mnie nie znaczy, podobnie jak to, że większość pali papierochy nie przekonuje mnie o słuszności takiego działania.

----------


## kropi

Tzn. sugerujesz, że izolacja powinna być od wewnątrz??
Tak zrobił mój tato, kiedy w latach 70-tych przenosiliśmy się do bloków i przemarzała nieocieplona ściana szczytowa - ogacił więc ją jakimiś płytami, w środku było coś na kształt wełny i heja - znaczy, zrobił nowocześnie?

----------


## Wgregor

W tamtych czasach nie. Przy ogrzewaniu bez automtyki (regulacja czasu i temperatury) bardzo przydawala się akumulacja ściany, stabilizowała temperaturę. Izolacja tetmiczna wtedy nie miała też wpływu na opłaty.
Był ryczałt. Ale jężeli masz swoje ogrzewanie z bardzo precyzyjną automatyką, to nadprodukcja ciepła nie wystepuje, ściana postawiona na fundamencie, będzie zawsze chłodniejsza od temperatury pokojowej, więc będzie już wyłącznie odbiornikiem ciepła, umieszczanie izolacji termicznej za notorycznym odbiornikiem ciepła, to nieporozumienie.
Zobacz katalog isover  mur po fr to ściana
http://www.isover.fr//doc/isover/ficheP/MDG_RT2005.pdf

----------


## kropi

Ciekawe rzeczy prawisz, człowiek się całe życie uczy  :wink: 


W tamtych czasach było to wymuszone koniecznością - trochę inne były zimy, trochę inne grzejniki, no i okna też jakby bardziej przewiewne.

----------


## Wgregor

Jedno wynika z drugiego, logiczna konsekwencja. 
-jeżeli wymieniasz okna na "niewiejące" to przestajesz mieć wentylację. Zakładasz wentylację mechaniczną (ceny ogrzewania wymuszają z odzyskiem ciepła) , masz twedy regulację strumienia. A to oznacza, że wilgotność względną w domu masz już nie 20% jak kiedyś a 40-50% .Przy takiej wilgotności punkt rosy,  który kiedyś był za ścianą już jest w ścianie. Konsekwencja... podobnie jak w dachu, trzeba dawać paroizolacje by ściana była sucha.
-jeżeli zakładasz nowoczesne ogrzewanie, w którym ustawiasz sobie precyzyjnie jaka temperaturę i czas. To ściana przestaje pełnić rolę akumulacyjną, a ocieplona od zewnatrz staje się wyłącznie odbiornikiem. Mało tego,  odbiornikiem znakomicie utrudniającym programowanie ogrzewania/
To jak gotowanie wiadra wody by się napić filiżanke kawy.

Jedno wynika z drugiego

Dlatego np docieplamy stare ściany w ten spoób jak radzi Instytut Budonictwa Pasywnego.
http://zae.home.pl/www/ibp/index.pl?...&opis=Izolacja wewnętrzna - folia paroszczelna

----------


## kropi

Dla mnie ma to pewne zalety, biorąc pod uwagę ogrzewanie kominkowe, ale i wady, bo jest i podłogówka elektryczna.
Szkoda, że wcześniej (tak ze 2 lata wcześniej...) nie wpadłem na te strony, uniknąłbym wielu problemów m.in. z tynkarzami - ale cóż - następny dom na pewno będzie lepszy!   :cool:  
A tak szczerze powiedziawszy to rozważaliśmy kiedyś podobne rozwiązanie (stelaż + wełenka, na to g-k) w dawnym mieszkaniu Babci - międzywojenna kamienica, oczywiście zero ocieplenia, nad mieszkaniem nieocieplany strych, koszta ogrzewania gazem dość wysokie... niestety sprawy potoczyły się zupełnie inaczej i teraz martwi się kto inny.

----------


## Wgregor

"Paliwo" do kominków jest bez akcyzy i nie 'przechodzi" przez licznik. Już coraz więcej krajów takie grzanie wyklucza. Kolejny problem to palenie w przydomowych kotłowniach plastiku, gumy, śmieci. Przy ukrócaniu tego procederu "ucierpią " i kominki. Byłem ostatnio u znajomych a Anglii, już mieli elektrycznę atrapę kominka. Nie liczylbym za kilka lat na palenie w celu ogrzewania. Raczej pewne jest, że tylko najbogatsi będą palić drewno w kominku.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Sprawa nie jest wcale taka oczywista i patrzenie na nią tylko z perspektywy klimatyzowanych pomieszczeń jest nieporozumieniem. Ściana fundamentowa powinna być ocieplona np. styropianem, na nim klej z siatką i tynk (rapówka) następnie izolacja przeciwwilgociowa i folia kubełkowa wybrzuszeniami (kubełkami) do ściany. Folia oczywiście nie jest tu żadnym izolatorem spełnia jedynie rolę dystansującą grunt od ściany. Umożliwia to swobodne spływanie wody po izolowanej ścianie, nie występuje kapilarne podciąganie wody a dopływ powietrza powoduje ustawiczne osuszanie ściany. Odwrotny montaż nie spełnia tych zadań czyli jest tak jakby tej folii nie było. Najskuteczniejszym rozwiązaniem jest równoczesne zastosowanie drenażu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Wgregor

Nie piszemy o klimatyzacji, ani o twoich luźnych przemyśleniach ( szkoda, że nie jestes "techniczny' a piszesz) opisujemy wyłącznie dlaczego kładzie się folie tak jak jest w jej instrukcji. Obrazki i samo działanie folii są dość proste do zrozumienia. Po co więc mącisz? Może więcej czytać to niekumatych w temacie.
http://www.isola.no/produkter__1/sys..._xtra_grunnmur 
Masz jakieś "odkrycze zastowania "- napisz do producenta, bo jeszcze ktoś tak zrobi jak radzisz i nieszczęście gotowe.

----------


## Wgregor

Ale mój dom zużywa poniżej 40kWh/m2 rocznie na wszystko. I jest suchy od siedmiu lat. mam też dobre GWC i mam zero dylematow za niewielkie pieniądze. A ty spieprzyłeś chałupę i  zaczyna to do ciebie docierać. Stąd frustracja. Stąd tak dokładne czytanie moich ( a właściwie Brzęczkowskiego) tekstów.

----------


## HenoK

> Ale mój dom zużywa poniżej 40kWh/m2 rocznie na wszystko. I jest suchy od siedmiu lat. mam też dobre GWC i mam zero dylematow za niewielkie pieniądze. A ty spieprzyłeś chałupę i  zaczyna to do ciebie docierać. Stąd frustracja. Stąd tak dokładne czytanie moich ( a właściwie Brzęczkowskiego) tekstów.


Myślę, że zamknąłbyś dyskusję na temat swoich rozwiązań, gdybyś pokazał zdjęcia swojego domu oraz pokazał rachunki za energię i zużycie wody z tych 7 lat.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Masz jakieś "odkrycze zastowania "- napisz do producenta, bo jeszcze ktoś tak zrobi jak radzisz i nieszczęście gotowe.


Zaślepienie swoimi racjami uniemożliwia Ci racjonalne myślenie. Ja Twoich wypowiedzi nie oceniam miarkuj się więc ze swoimi opiniami. Oczywiście zawsze jestem gotowy do merytorycznej dyskusji. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## gwiazdor71

[
Zastanowiło mnie tylko, że napisałeś:



> W dawniejszych czasach (do 1990), gdy ogrzewanie nie miało automatyki (temperatura czas) stosowano ocieplenia ścian od zewnątrz.


Mam wrażenie, że cały czas tak właśnie ociepla się ściany... :roll:[/quote]

1.kubełki do ściany,to raz,woda musi zciekac po ścianie i ściana oddychać!
można kubełkami odwrotnie,ale wtedy geowłóknina na kubełki.
2.ściane fundamentów posmarować bitumem,np abizol p.
3.ocieplenie zawsze na zewnątrz budynku zgodnie z fizyką budowli,i automatyka nie ma tu nic do rzeczy,jak ocieplenie od środka to izolacja z foli paroizolacyjnej,ot i cała filozofia,pozdrawiam wszystkich.

----------


## Wgregor

> Napisał Wgregor
> 
> ...Masz jakieś "odkrycze zastowania "- napisz do producenta, bo jeszcze ktoś tak zrobi jak radzisz i nieszczęście gotowe.
> 
> 
> Zaślepienie swoimi racjami uniemożliwia Ci racjonalne myślenie. Ja Twoich wypowiedzi nie oceniam miarkuj się więc ze swoimi opiniami. Oczywiście zawsze jestem gotowy do merytorycznej dyskusji. Pozdrawiam.


Piszę tylko o instrukcji montażu dołączonej do kazdej rolki, co tu do myslenia? Jakie zaślepienie ? pogiety jakiś jesteś. Przecież to jest tak proste i jednoznaczne.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie wiesz o czym piszesz to i argumentów Ci brakuje. A może instrukcji nie potrafisz czytać? A tu kreujesz się na cenzora innych. Jak łykniesz trochę wiedzy do czego Cię gorąco zachęcam to może podyskutujemy merytorycznie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## banko

szkoda nerwów ale nie moge sie powstrzymać wypowiedzi WGREGOR-a są poprostu beznadziejnie bezsensowne. Ten człowiek neguje wszystko co jest robione poprawnie. Tak z ciekawości poczytajcie sobie jego posty jakie bzdury wypisuje. Podejrzewam że sam ma wszystko dokładnie spieprzone w chałupie bo jeszcze nie wiedział jak mu ją robili jak powinna robota wyglądać a teraz jak już po fakcie doszedł do wniosku dlaczego ktoś miałby mieć lepiej niż on i stąd jego sedeczne podpowiedzi. Człowieku nie rób zamieszania ani w tym ani w innym wątku bo pieprzysz trzy po trzy. A jak czegoś nie wiesz to zapytaj a nie tworzysz nowe teorie.

----------


## Wgregor

Mam zrobione zgodnie z instrukcją, A czytaC tak oczywiste rysunki? Bełoczesz coś bez sensu, bo się nie znasz i nie możesz się do tego przyznac.Przecież zasada działania jest oczywista i prosta.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak widać ani czytać ani pisać nie potrafisz a pchasz się afisz! No ale Forum jest dla wszystkich. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

> Napisał gwiazdor71
> 
> Witam,mam problem,bo zastanawiam się jak mam zalozyc do muru folię kubełkowa,kubelkami  do ściany czy też na odwrut??
> 
> 
> Kubełkami do ściany - mają zapewnić odprowadzenie wody ze ściany. Ja zrobiłem odwrotnie i zastanawiam się czy nie obrócić


własnie - u nas "majster" załozył odwrotnie   :Evil:   :Evil:  
na ile ten błąd jest "niebezpieczny" dla ściany naszej piwnicy? Ścigać majstra żeby wiosną odwracał toto, czy można tak zostawić? 
Dla uzupełnienia danych mamy zrobione następująco (idąc od środka na zewnątrz)
1.stara sciana piwnicy
2.stara izolacja bitumiczna
3.polistyren 10 cm
4.folia kubełkowa - odwrotnie niż być powinna, niczym nie mocowana do tegoż polistyrenu, wystaje ponad grunt (brak listwy kończącej)
5. wykop częściowo zasypany ziemią z wykopu a częściowo żwirem i w tym żwirze poprowadzone odprowadzenie wody z rynien...rurą drenarską! [email protected]#!?#@ (w tym miejscu z ust inwestora pada niecenzuralne słowo)   :ohmy:   :Evil:  

Mam od razu majstra "po gardziołku", czy wyluzować?

PS. ja już, [email protected]#!?#@ , nie mam siły przed każdą robotą uczyć się całej technologii wykonania prac, by później "majstrów"  nadzorować...!!!

----------


## dziubek25077

Przeleciałem wątek i spotkałem się już chyba nie raz ze stwierdzeniem kolegi Wgregor, że izolować fundament, piwnice ect. pod folią to jakby założyc gumową kurtkę pod gortex.
Szczerze przyznam troche tego nie rozumiem.
Czyli lepiej wg ciebie zawilgacać ścianę domu niż odciąć wpływ wilgoci, wody od muru?. Jeżeli folia ma za zadanie nie dopuszczać zaciągania wilgoci z gruntu a i ma pozwalać na jej (wilgoci) swobodne opuszczanie dzięki przestrzeni między kubełkowej to niewiem czemu miało by służyc nieizolowanie ścian izolacją.
Przekłądając to na garderobiane porównanie, idąc w goreteksie i mając pod nim mokry sweter mamy mały dyskomfort ( tak mi sie wydaje), ale jeżeli pod mokrym sweterkiem mamy gumowy płaszczyk, to niech sobie jest ten sweterek przemoczony, wielkiej krzywde nam nie zrobi  :wink: 
PS. Ani przez chwile nie żałuje wydania ponad 3000 zł na izolacje bitumiczną murów, jakoś nie uśmiecha mi sie kupowanie w przyszłości środkó typu "anty grzyb"
Pozdro !!!

----------


## Wgregor

Akurat ten bitum spowoduje grzyba. Kiedyś kamienny fundament wody nie podciągał, ale wodę która zimą powstawała w ścianie (dyfuzja ciepłego powietrza) odprowadzał do gruntu w strefę dodatnich temperatur. Taką samą rolę pełni teraz folia kubełkowa. 
 Zaś co do sweterka, otóż zakłada go się między elementy które chcemy ogrzewać a te których ogrzewanie jest bez sensu. Ogrzewanie fundamentu i dalej od niego gruntu pod domem jest bez sensu. A po podwyżkach cen energii będzie wręcz „masochizmem”

----------


## pierwek

wszedłem tu sobie tylko z ciekawości dlaczego wątek o tak oczywistej sprawie jak ,parfrazując, *kubełkami do ściany - głupcze* ma aż 26 postów.... a tu "ciekawe" teorie kolegi wgregora...   :Lol:

----------


## dziubek25077

> Akurat ten bitum spowoduje grzyba. Kiedyś kamienny fundament wody nie podciągał, ale wodę która zimą powstawała w ścianie (dyfuzja ciepłego powietrza) odprowadzał do gruntu w strefę dodatnich temperatur. Taką samą rolę pełni teraz folia kubełkowa. 
>  Zaś co do sweterka, otóż zakłada go się między elementy które chcemy ogrzewać a te których ogrzewanie jest bez sensu. Ogrzewanie fundamentu i dalej od niego gruntu pod domem jest bez sensu. A po podwyżkach cen energii będzie wręcz „masochizmem”


Kurcze skąd Ty to wszystko bierzesz   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Pozdro !!!  :wink:

----------


## Wgregor

http://www.isola.no/content/download...%20mars-07.pdf

z instrukcji i fizyki - żadnego bitumu

----------


## dziubek25077

Nie sugeruj sie do końca tym co piszą w instrukcjach, bo weźniesz do ręki instrukcje innej firmy bądź innych środków i znajdziesz w ten sposób sprzeczne informacje.
Przemyśl sobie ile wody odda mur, a ile jest w stanie naciągnąć, będziesz wiedział jaka jest proporcja to odpowiedź nasunie się sama: izolować czy nie.
Pozdro !!!

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

dyskutujecie i klocicie sie, a czy ktos zechce w swej laskawosci odpowiedziec na moje, wyzej postawione, pytanie?  :wink:

----------


## revalidon

Może zabrzmi to trochę po "mentorsku", ale radzę zwrócić uwagę na jedną sprawę... Wiele folii ma napisy... Sa one po to... aby wiedzieć jak prawidłowo ma być zamontowana folia !!!   :big tongue:  Napis nie ma być do góry nogami, nie ma być odbiciem lustrzanym, itp... Ot takie proste rozwiazanie...

I jeszcze jedna uwaga... Ważną własciwoscią folii kubełkowych jest zabezpieczenie przed penetracją korzeni... Korzonek napotyka kubełek i zawija się w drugą stronę, a anie zaczyna penetrować szparkę sciany fundamentowej... A ponoć korzeń dębu tak penetruje, że może rozsadzić...

----------


## pierwek

a'propos...penetruje... :Lol: 

nawet było takie "góralskie" przysłowie: "Jak ci urus kozeń to sie ozeń, jak ci urosło licho to siedź cicho"    :cool:

----------


## Dobrusiak

Powracając do tematu. Też mam spierniczone, bo mam folię kubełkową odwrotnie. Jeśli ktoś, kto się zna powiedział, czy lepiej na wiosnę wszystko odkopywać i zrobić to jeszcze raz porządnie, czy zostawić? 
Nie mam piwnic, fundamenty posmarowane masą, na to styropian i do styropianu przylega folia kubełkowa, ale niestety nie kubełkami. 

Ogromnie proszę o odpowiedź

----------


## pierwek

ja bym nie odkopywał - szkoda roboty - folia nie będzie spełniała zadania tak jak została zaprojektowana ale lepiej, że jest niż jakby jej tam wcale nie było

----------


## Barbossa

zostaw, kasę już i tak wtopiłeś, po co więcej topić
albo daj ogłoszenie :
oddam f.kubełkową za darmo, pod warunkiem jej odkopania, zabrania i ponownego zasypania

jaki styro?

----------


## rafalryba

W jaki sposob mocuje sie folie kubelkowa do sciany? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Barbossa

poprzez pluton egzekucyjny
ino ammo trochę inne

----------


## dziubek25077

> W jaki sposob mocuje sie folie kubelkowa do sciany? Pozdrawiam.


Ja mam przymocowaną za pomocą specjalnej listwy montażowek i kołakch szybkiego montażu, dodatkowo, werstwa izolacji pod liste i na świeżo mocowana.
EFEKT:

Praktycznie szczelne połączenie, równe i estetyczne, z tym ze nie za tanie, jedna listwa długość 2 m - 10 zł.

----------


## pierwek

faktycznie solidne - jakby było mniej szczelne byłby jakieś szanse na odparowanie wilgoci a tak  woda, która się tam i tak dostanie nie ma prawa opuścić fundamentów   :Wink2:

----------


## lbryndal

> faktycznie solidne - jakby było mniej szczelne byłby jakieś szanse na odparowanie wilgoci a tak  woda, która się tam i tak dostanie nie ma prawa opuścić fundamentów


Witam
Też zakupiłem takie listwy do montażu i zastanawiam się czy je użyć bo przecież w ten sposób to ta woda będzie miała utrudnioną możliwość odparowania
a jakby ją tak zamocować tylko ze względów estetycznych ? jak się ją przymocuje gwoździami do betonu, albo nawet wkrętami to i tak zawsze jakieś będą nieszczelności i ta wilgoć będzie miała gdzie wyjść - oczywiście bez uszczelniania tego dysperbitem

często widziałem folię kubełkową wypuszczoną ponad grunt tak z 5cm i obciętą raczej bo nie było tam tej gładkiej  części i wtedy to faktycznie woda ma dużą mozliwość odparowania

acha a powiedzmy, że zamocujemy szczelnie to przecież woda spłynie w dół i wtedy pójdzie w drenaż więc i tak zostanie usunięta więc może i nie byłoby to błędem ?

----------


## listek

Z tych własnie powodów nie dałem tej folli.
Jak nie damy zakończenia to woda się może z opadów tam dostawać, ale odparuje. Jak damy zakończenie, to wodzie bedzie cięzko odparować.
I bądź tu mądry   :Confused:

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

> ... mam folię kubełkową odwrotnie.
> ... fundamenty posmarowane masą, na to styropian i do styropianu przylega folia kubełkowa, ale niestety nie kubełkami.


To masz spierniczone podwójnie, bo folia powinna być kładziona kubełkami *bezpośrednio do muru*, a nie na styropianie.
Jak pisał Wilhelmi, rola folii to nie tylko umożliwienie spływania wody, ale także (a może przede wszystkim) osuszania tego muru (czy też ściany fundamentowej).
Pozornie tylko może wydawać się marnotrawstwem ciepła wprowadzanie zewnętrznego powietrza pod styropian.
Wzdłuż górnej krawędzi folii trzeba zapewnić wąską szparę dla dostępu powietrza 
z zewnątrz do przestrzeni międzykubełkowej.
Zyski z osuszania w ten sposób muru przyniosą więcej korzyści niż stracimy ciepła.

----------


## mirma

> Napisał Dobrusiak
> 
> ... mam folię kubełkową odwrotnie.
> ... fundamenty posmarowane masą, na to styropian i do styropianu przylega folia kubełkowa, ale niestety nie kubełkami. 
> 
> 
> To masz spierniczone podwójnie, bo folia powinna być kładziona kubełkami *bezpośrednio do muru*, a nie na styropianie.
> Jak pisał Wilhelmi, rola folii to nie tylko umożliwienie spływania wody, ale także (a może przede wszystkim) osuszania tego muru (czy też ściany fundamentowej).
> Pozornie tylko może wydawać się marnotrawstwem ciepła wprowadzanie zewnętrznego powietrza pod styropian.
> ...


A co w przypadku wysokich wód gruntowych.
Np  link jest napisane że zakłada się odwrotnie.
Także spotkałem się że niektórzy świadomie odwracają folie a położenie takie ma głównie chronić izolacje termiczną od mechanicznych uderzeń. 
W innym wątku przeczytałem że w przypadku wysokich wód nie należy stosować tej foli.
Z tego co widzę jest kilka wersji użycia i nie  foli kubełkowej tylko która jest właściwa dla terenu z wysokim poziomem wód.

----------


## pierwek

> Z tych własnie powodów nie dałem tej folli.
> Jak nie damy zakończenia to woda się może z opadów tam dostawać, ale odparuje. Jak damy zakończenie, to wodzie bedzie cięzko odparować.
> I bądź tu mądry


u mnie nad tą folią zaczyna się styropian od ocieplenia domu (nad folią jest daszek ze styropianu) więc woda opadowa nie ma możliwości tam sama się wlać

deszcz musiałby padać poziomo

----------


## listek

> Napisał listek
> 
> Z tych własnie powodów nie dałem tej folli.
> Jak nie damy zakończenia to woda się może z opadów tam dostawać, ale odparuje. Jak damy zakończenie, to wodzie bedzie cięzko odparować.
> I bądź tu mądry  
> 
> 
> u mnie nad tą folią zaczyna się styropian od ocieplenia domu (nad folią jest daszek ze styropianu) więc woda opadowa nie ma możliwości tam sama się wlać
> 
> deszcz musiałby padać poziomo


No fakt. Tak tez można   :big grin: 

Z tym, że w moim przypadku to nie przejdzie.
Fundament ma 8cm styro a elewacja 12. Na elewacji fundamentu będa płytki lub tynk. Natomiast elewacja 12cm zaczyna się ok 50cm nad poziomem terenu (poziom 0).

----------


## pierwek

takie zakończenie jak na zdjęciach bardzo mi się podoba, jest ładniejsze od "chamskiego" cięcia  ale jest trochę chyba za szczelne

----------


## dziubek25077

Powiem tak, fakt że jakaś wigoć jest do uwzględnienia żeby miałą jak  odparować z fundamentów, ja uszczelniłęm do dość konkretnie, ale tak, wole tą minimalną ilość wigoci zatrzymać, a zresztą z czasem i tak sie ulotni, niż zostawić folę nie przytwierdzoną.
Jak widze budowy gdzie fola gubełkowa jest nie przytwierdzona a górą odstaje kilkanaście czy kilkadziesiąt cm, i woda opadowa rżnie ile wlezie między folie a fundamenty, to ja sie pytam po co ją w takim razie dawać???
NIe widze sensu.
A taj zawsze jest ograniczona lub praktycznie odcięta woda która może się tam dostawać.
Pozdro !!!

----------


## lbryndal

> takie zakończenie jak na zdjęciach bardzo mi się podoba, jest ładniejsze od "chamskiego" cięcia  ale jest trochę chyba za szczelne






czyli wynika z tego że woda jednak ma tam bardziej spływać w dół do drenażu niż odparować do góry

a na drugim zdjęciu to albo celowo ta folia jest odwrócona, albo tak może ma być przy geowłókninie

----------


## Barbossa

jedyne, co Wgregor uczynił na plus do tej pory na forum,  to link, który podał w swym poście, a Wy tu otwarte drzwi wyważacie

----------


## mirma

> ... a Wy tu otwarte drzwi wyważacie


może prościej?

----------


## TomekC73

Tak przypadkiem natknąłem się na ten wątek. Czy może być taka kolejność izolacji pionowej ściany fundamentowej?. Po tym co przeczytałem to chyba nie za bardzo. Bloczki mam posmarowane dysperbitem potem do tego zwykły styropian przyklejany na placki 8cm jako ocieplenie, na styro siatka i klej na siatkę a na koniec ta nieszczęsna folia kubełkowa przyłożona kubełkami do tego ,,otynkowanego,, styropianu, to wszystko obsypane.
Wydaje mi się że ta folia kub wcale tam nie potrzebna a zamiast niej można było posmarować jeszcze raz jakąś izolacją?? 
Acha nie mam piwnic

----------


## darekw127

TomekC73, ja mam zrobione identycznie jak Ty, ale ze styropianem 5cm. W którymś Muratorze podano to jako przykład lekkiej izolacji.

----------


## Martinezio

Ja też tak mam (ale styro 10cm EPS100). Do tego dobra izolacja pozioma podłogi. Folia ucięta tuż przy gruncie, bez zakładania jakichś tam listew wykańczających. Zobaczymy, jak to wyjdzie w praniu po kilku latach  :wink: .

----------


## adam_cz-wa

Przeczytałem wątek i w dalszym ciągu nie wiem co począć.
Nie zgłębiałem tematu izolacji pionowej podczas budowy ponieważ wydawało mi się to banalne i nie przewidując problemów posłuchałem fachowców. Dom częściowo podpiwniczony.
Bloczki betonowe/tynk lekki/dysperbit/ styropian 5cm( styrodur)/siatka, klej/ dysperbit. Tak wygląda izolacja dwoch ścian mojej piwnicy które są na zew budynku i narażone na wodę. Natomiast dwie ściany które są  od  środka budynku posiadają taką samą + folia kubełkowa.
Po średnich opadach deszczu wszystkie ściany robią się mokre nawet działowe. Po bardziej obfitych mam wodę na chudziaku. Wylewki nie robię do momentu wyeliminowania problemu.
Mam dwie koncepcje:
1) odkopać ściany i dołożyć folie kubełkową ok 40 m2.
2) zostawić dłuższą ścianę i taras który będzie szeroki na 4 m odizoluję ścianę piwnicy wystarczająco. na krótszej ścianie dołożyć f. kubełkową. 

Pomożecie ?  :smile:

----------


## Martinezio

Folia kubełkowa nie jest hydroizolacją! Nic Ci to nie da.
Prędzej wyeliminujesz problem robiąc drenaż, lub wykładając kasę na papę. W ostateczności gruba warstwa bitumu zabezpieczona jeszcze jakimś cienkim styro i dopiero na to folia kubełkowa.

----------


## kamlotek

Jak słyszę o foli kubełkowej to dostaję gęsiej skórki  :Evil:  
U nas na początku budowy mieliśmy
-ścianki fundamentowe 38cm
-izobit br
-folia kubełkowa odwrotnie połozona kubełkami na zewnątra
-pospólka wokół domu i wewnątrz pod chudziakiem
-oraz rura drenarska

Ze względu na wysoki poziom wód gruntowych i glinę wokół domu oraz deszczówkę z dachu zdecydowaliśmy się na
-odkopanie rowu wokół domu,aby przeschła pospóla
-posmaeowanie jeszcze 2 razy lepiszem
-nałożenie papy termozgrzewalnej(z przygodami) 100,
-poprawne obłożenie domu folią(kubełkami w stronę muru)
-zrobienie tymczasowych spustów z rynien,aby woda nie ciekła pod dom

Mam nadzieję,że i drenaż jak i odprowadzenie deszczówki wyeliminuje problem kałuż i mokrej pospóły wokół domu.  :Roll:

----------


## fighter1983

> -folia kubełkowa odwrotnie połozona kubełkami na zewnątra


no wlasnie tak jest dobrze....
KUBELKAMI NA ZEWNATRZ 
zainteresowanych zapraszam do lektury postu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/izolacja-...pa,t157246.htm

i do wyciagniecia jakichs wnioskow

----------


## Martinezio

No i się naczytaliście i macie źle  :wink:  Dlaczego kubełki do środka? Bo to ma robić za pseudo-drenaż, który umożliwi spływanie w dół wody, która dostanie się od góry folii między właśnie folię, a warstwę zewnętrzną fundamentu.

Przy papie IMO nie ma sensu dawać jeszcze folii - papa jest wystarczającym zabezpieczeniem mechanicznym. Natomiast drenaż zawsze warto - zwłaszcza przy wysokim poziomie wód gruntowych.

----------


## fighter1983

PSEUDO - DRENAŻ o wlasnie, bardzo dobre okreslenie, moze i ten pseudo drenaz bedzie funkcjonowal przez chwile, ale co z woda, ktora tam ewentualnie bedzie splywac? czy to woda filtrowana, źródlana - raczej nie, po kilku deszczach najzwyczajniej w swiecie przestrzen utworzona w ten sposob zamuli sie i bedzie po pseudo-drenazu. Poza tym jeszcze raz - po to robimy pionowa izolacje, aby to po niej splywala woda, zwlaszcza ze ta woda i tak dostanie sie do warstwy pomiedzy izolacja termiczna a izolacja pionowa.

----------


## Barbossa

i jaka konkluzja?
bo chyba czegoś takiego brakuje   :Confused:

----------


## Martinezio

Konkluzja jest taka, że najlepszym drenażem jest drenaż kieszeni i mózgu  :Lol: 

Folia dopóki się nie zamuli, to będzie spełniać swoje zadanie, a zamuli za za ile lat? Woda spływająca pomiędzy folią a fundamentem najlepiej jakby spływała do drenażu opaskowego przy ławach, w ostateczności zostanie rozsączona w gruncie.

----------


## Barbossa

po to są zakończenia folii specjalną listwą, aby nie dopuścić do dostawania się tam nateriału stałego, penetracja wody zewnętrzej z góry folii nie jest ideą jej stosowania
chodzi o ogólną wilgoć "powstającą" w rejonie ściany i izolacji, ta ma spłynąć swobodnie i trafić do drenażu
Wgregor, jedyne, co zorbił dobrego dla tego Forum, to podał linki do prawidłowego (moim zdaniem jednynego uzasadnionego) zastosowania folii kubełkowej
reszta rozwiążań przy stosowaniu f.k. to sposób na pozbycie się paru zyli w sposób, rzekłbym, lekkomyślny

----------


## kamlotek

Zapomniałam dodać,że posiadamy też drenaż opaskowy wookół domu pod ławami,z odprowadzeniem do studni(magicznej),nie wiem co prawda,czy zda ona pokładane w niej nadzieje,aby przyjmowała wodę z drenażu i rynien,a odprowadzała nadmiar wody do rowu. Zobaczymy z czasem,na razie póki co mamy sucho wokół domu,ale też i mamy suszę w ostatnim czasie i na nadmiar opadów ludzie nie narzekają  :Wink2:

----------


## ralwing

Wielokrotnie czytalem tego posta przed położeniem folii kubełkowej i miałem taki metlik w głowie, że w końcu zrobil raz tak raz owak. Miałem taką sytuacje, ze przez moja pomylke na budowie musialem sciagac wszystko i ukladac jeszcze raz. Za pierwszym razem mialem kubelek polozony na zewnatrz, potem znowu do srodka... Wszystko bylo obsypane. Ktos gdzies na forum napisal, ze kubelek jest tak twardy ze jesli jest do srodka to uszkodzic moze styropian... Nic takiego sie u mnie nie stalo, co prawda byly slady(koleczka), ale nie ma najmniesjszych sladow uszkodzen. Byl to co prawda XPS, ale na EPSie tez nie sadze zeby cos sie uszkodzilo.
Pewnie zaraz sie na mnie posypia gromy... Ale powiem to tak. Nie ma wiekszego znaczenia jak polozycie folie kubelkowa. Ona i tak spelnia swoja glowna role; chroni styropian przed gryzoniami i przy zasypywaniu od samego ciezaru ziemi.

----------


## fighter1983

ralwing  :smile:  to glownie ja wprowadzam zamet z tymi kubelkami. Jezeli jest polozony styropian - kubelki wbijaja sie w styropian, moga go lekko poszarpac, jest to drobne uszkodzenie. powazny problem pojawia sie gdy kubelki sa skierowane bezposrednio do sciany na ktorej jest izolacja bitumiczna (bez docieplenia), wtedy wywieraja nacisk na hydroizolacje, a to juz b. niedobrze. Uszkodzenia widac po zimie, cykle zamrazania i rozmrazania powoduja najwieksze zmiany nacisku i ew. przemieszczenie sie folii wzgdledem podloza. Juz powoli producenci "czarnych mazidel" umieszczaja informacje o tym w swoich kartach technicznych. Ostatnio natknalem sie na mowiacy o tym zapis w karcie technicznej Izohan Izobud WM

----------


## wingerman

Cóż ja znalazłem takie dwa sposoby na kubełki i opaskę.
http://izolacjamuru.pl/sposoby-uklad...-pionowej.html
Aż ciśnie się na usta
 -ile głów tyle słów  :smile:

----------


## moje_k

Widziałam, że jest kilka wątków na temat sposobu montażu folii kubełkowej, więc zamieszczam zdjęcie znalezione w sieci:

----------


## Robinson74

Odświeżę temat i wyrażę pełne poparcie dla fighter1983. 
Jak chcemy mieć suche fundamenty i suche piwnice, to jeśli chodzi o hydroizolację pionową, to najlepiej lany beton, na to hydroizolacja bitumiczno-polimerowa, potem XPS i polem folia kubełkowa kubełkami na zewnątrz. A dalej otoczaki i drenaż. 
Oprócz tego, poprawna hydroizolacja pozioma.

----------


## marcin_5

> Odświeżę temat i wyrażę pełne poparcie dla fighter1983. 
> Jak chcemy mieć suche fundamenty i suche piwnice, to jeśli chodzi o hydroizolację pionową, to najlepiej lany beton, na to hydroizolacja bitumiczno-polimerowa, potem XPS i polem folia kubełkowa kubełkami na zewnątrz. A dalej otoczaki i drenaż. 
> Oprócz tego, poprawna hydroizolacja pozioma.


Ja mam dokładnie tak zrobioną izolację i jak na razie (odpukać) w piwnicy sucho a wody w koło domu było sporo.

----------

